# Bees and chickens



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

Can bees and chickens be kept on the same land? I heard the chickens will eat the bees but it seems to me they would have to be a lot sneaker than my chickens


----------



## beespinner (Jun 25, 2011)

I have a smallish urban yard and have kept around 5-8 hives and a dozen or so chickens with no issues. I know the chickens love eating beetles and wax moth larve. If you are overly concerned just elevate the hives.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Chickens will clean up around the hives.

 Al


----------



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

thanks for the answers. It didnt make sense that chickens would be able to get at the bees in the first place


----------

